# Scolopendra subspinipes basic care



## EulersK (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm asking this question for a friend - I know my way around tarantulas, but centipedes are a whole different ball game!

She's a mother who got this for her son. They aren't entirely new when it comes to invert/exotic pets, and this will not be their first centipede. Basically, I'd like to get them the gambit of care. Is this a burrower? What kind of humidity are we talking about? How often should they feed? What enclosure would be ideal?

I appreciate any help offered, and I know they will too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 22, 2016)

While I'm not definitely here the best for give advice when it comes to centipedes I can tell you how I keep my _S.subspinipes_.

First, the substrate. As you know I can't stand 'Scrooge/s' when it comes to substrate, so, for an adult specimen, I say always a good 6/7 inches minimum.
I keep mine moist, let's say a bit moist than my tropical T's but not wet of course. Judging my 'pede behavior I can tell you that *loves *to disappear (where made a nice burrow) under the cork bark. I offered the usual water dish of course.

It's when he/she's out that the fun begins... they are otherwordly, completely different than T's my man. They are more intelligent and unruly (in a good way I mean).

The issue with those is to provide a no escape enclosure and here I'm not sure if mine is the _Deus Ex Machina_ of that, but so far no escapes.

I always offered a _B.dubia_ (amazing hunting skills + the way those eat) when he/she's out in the open, he ate four adult roaches so far, after disappeared since forever (but alive under that cork) so I assume the no food time arrived.

I don't know if technically is a complete burrower but, again, if given the opportunity I say yes.

Here a pic from above of the set up:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Naturalmommyx5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Can we see a pic of the whole enclosure? Like the outside of it. What kind of enclosure is that?


----------



## Naturalmommyx5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> While I'm not definitely here the best for give advice when it comes to centipedes I can tell you how I keep my _S.subspinipes_.
> 
> First, the substrate. As you know I can't stand 'Scrooge/s' when it comes to substrate, so, for an adult specimen, I say always a good 6/7 inches minimum.
> I keep mine moist, let's say a bit moist than my tropical T's but not wet of course. Judging my 'pede behavior I can tell you that *loves *to disappear (where made a nice burrow) under the cork bark. I offered the usual water dish of course.
> ...


Can we see a pic of the whole enclosure? Like the outside of it.What kind of enclosure is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 23, 2016)

Just got one myself! I'm using one of the 27 quart sterlite locking tubs. I didn't quite trust the top so I have some masking tape on the outside for a little extra security. Obviously it's going to suck retaping that every few days so I'm planning on making a small latch door on the center of the lid for feeding, misting, and water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2016)

Naturalmommyx5 said:


> Can we see a pic of the whole enclosure? Like the outside of it.What kind of enclosure is that?


I can't at the moment (but I will, promise) post a pic of my enclosure but, no matter, here the enclosure I use (just imagine the substrate, the holes drilled etc) 

It's a (quite cheap here in Italy) KIS enclosure, Italian brand.

http://www.kis.it/singola-variante?id=8946

P.S

I *do *realize and know, that 25 cm of height aren't now exactly the best everyone suggests, but centipedes do not need height at all, they aren't arboreal spiders. The only reason why height level is adviced, is because they are escape artists, but I can deal with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I can't at the moment (but I will, promise) post a pic of my enclosure but, no matter, here the enclosure I use (just imagine the substrate, the holes drilled etc)
> 
> It's a (quite cheap here in Italy) KIS enclosure, Italian brand.
> 
> ...


How do you secure the lid on yours? Any extra modifications or just plop it on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2016)

magicmed said:


> How do you secure the lid on yours? Any extra modifications or just plop it on?


Ah ah the second you said my man 

But anyway a good old heavy book above always works if uncertainty manage to have the upper hand -- I use good old Dante's Alighieri 'Divina Commedia - Inferno' <-- with Gustave Dorè drawings btw, for banish that devil escape attempts u_u

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## magicmed (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah the second you said my man
> 
> But anyway a good old heavy book above always works if uncertainty manage to have the upper hand -- I use good old Dante's Alighieri 'Divina Commedia - Inferno' <-- with Gustave Dorè drawings btw, for banish that devil escape attempts u_u


Haha nice! I used to do the same thing with one of my snakes years ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ranitomeya (Sep 23, 2016)

You could use strong magnets or velcro to secure the lid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Sep 23, 2016)

There is great advise on housing Scolopendra in the following links.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/escape-proof-centipede-terrarium.277415/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/centipede-enclosure-escape-resistant-or-escape-proof.285834/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/escape-proof-enclosure-and-dehaani-update.286088/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/escape-proof-centipede-enclosure.282969/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/enclosure-help-for-large-centipede.276101/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/first-pede.287361/

If there is any specific questions that isn't answered in any of those links our resident centipede guys are @Mastigoproctus , @Salvador and @Staehilomyces .

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 23, 2016)

shining said:


> There is great advise on housing Scolopendra in the following links.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/escape-proof-centipede-terrarium.277415/
> 
> ...


Love it! Thank you much, mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoly (Sep 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> She's a mother who got this for her son.


 

I had to hide mine from my mum!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 25, 2016)

Scoly said:


> I had to hide mine from my mum!!


Welcome to my world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

